# Cats eating snakes???



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

DS came into the house yesterday to say that the cat had a snake and when I went out the cat did have a snake--about a 3ft bull snake that it had been eating! He had the head already gone and was working his way down the rest of it. Is that normal for cats?? I have had cats since I was a young kid and have never seen a cat catch and eat a snake before? I was trying to figure out how he caught it and ate the head without being bitten a few hundred times?


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

We had a cat years ago that would catch and eat snaked usually bringing us the skin as a trophy or half the skin and half the snake. She also caught skunks, squiirels,woodpeckers almost anything you could think of.Someone stole her and probably regreted it as she was half wild! But pure white and fluffu tail she was a nice looking cat-used to ride in the car like the dog panting out the window...caused a lot of double takes.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I had cats growing up that would catch lizards and eat the tails off.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I also have a pure white cat that catches snakes, and brings them to me...EWWW.
I only worry that a poisonous one may bite him.
I actually think your lucky your cat gets them. I had 3 in the chicken coop this season. One orange corn snake ate my chicks. I was horrified. My white cat usually stays around the house, so I'm raising barn kitties now.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I once saw a documentary on cats in the wild. They showed an ordinary looking yellow tabby catching and eating a snake in the desert somewhere in the Middle East, where cats probably originated.

I used to tell my lilac point Himalayan who was much more decorative than useful, "well...you're no snake eatin' cat, but I love you anyway!"


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I had a cat that was almost completely blind. He used to catch snakes, frogs, etc because they were slower. Fortunately, he never caught a poisonous snake.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

My cats here kill lots of snakes. Also found several dead copperhead with scratching on the heads. None of the cats were bit. If you look, a cats swap is very powerful to a snake. I have learned to bat a snake good on the head & it will stun or even kill it flat. I have yet to see any of them eat the snakes but have seen them eat lizards.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

NEfarmgirl said:


> DS came into the house yesterday to say that the cat had a snake and when I went out the cat did have a snake--about a 3ft bull snake that it had been eating! He had the head already gone and was working his way down the rest of it. Is that normal for cats?? I have had cats since I was a young kid and have never seen a cat catch and eat a snake before? I was trying to figure out how he caught it and ate the head without being bitten a few hundred times?


Our cats love to eat snakes. They are wonderful for that. And I am not even a "cat" person. But I'm thankful they like snakes.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My mother use to say a cat could charm snakes, then it was easy for the cat to kill the snake.


----------



## Linda J (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm going to get barn kitties. I dislike cats (especially indoors, I'm allergic), but I hate snakes.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I've had two cats that would catch and kill snakes. They both liked to leave them on the doorstep for me!


----------



## barber lady (Mar 31, 2010)

My mom has found everything from moles to snakes, dead thankfully, right in front of her front door. Her cat was so proud to show off her catch. But I have to go over and get rid of the remains. ha ha


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

My Siamese mix cat kills and eats just about anything that smaller than she is. I've never seen her eating a snake, but there was a dead garter snake in the clearing a few weeks back.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Mine gets little bunnies and birds too...I get sooo mad at him!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I have an 11 yr old calico kitty that loves to kill snakes always has. She once brought me a baby snake still alive, since it was still alive I had to fix it (then let it go far away) she never forgave me for that and never brought me one alive again. She is a well fed kitty and doesnt eat em, but she loves to kill them.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a cat that has "charmed" 2 big rattlers until I came to dispatch them. He got double his favorite food each time.


----------

